# If more people go to my FB page, does that boost..



## Lin19687 (Mar 23, 2018)

If more people go to my FB page, does that boost it on Google search?

  For my soaps I had a hard time figuring out a name as the one I had eons ago someone is now using.

So since I will be buying a Farm I thought Rustic Life Farm was good. Searched for the name to see if anyone else had it and I can't find any. Looked up LLC and Corp names, nothing so I think I am good.
So I wanted to save the name and that way if someone searched Google it would pop up and maybe they won't take it. So I made a FB page.

If a bunch of you people go to it (you can like it, friend it or follow if you want) will that boost the google search ?
Right now it doesn't come up at all 

https://www.facebook.com/Rustic-Life-Farm-178159032980138/?view_public_for=178159032980138

I am not saying you have to go to the FB page, I am not really a big FB fan for a ton of reasons, but also because I use FireFox and it sucks loading on that.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 23, 2018)

Lin, what is that flower? It's gorgeous!!

Care to visit mine? https://www.facebook.com/MMSoapery/


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 23, 2018)

Love the FB page !!
So will people seeing it make it more to the 1st google page ?

It is a Clematis Vine, easy to grow.  I am trying to remember which one that is.  it is the ONLY flower that came last Fall when i planted it. There were 4 other vines but weather got weird and I think some died.   Waiting for Spring to come to see what survived !

It may be the Crystal Fountain, love the center.  And when it dies in the winter the center curls in and looks creepy but cool


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 23, 2018)

I suspect "likes" and reviews count more in Facebook page rankings than just visits.


----------



## sappington (Mar 23, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> If more people go to my FB page, does that boost it on Google search?
> 
> For my soaps I had a hard time figuring out a name as the one I had eons ago someone is now using.
> 
> ...



Hi Lin! Facebooks views will NOT help your google ranking.. What helps your SEO(search engine optimization, aka google searches) is having backlinks on other pages. Backlinks are when someone links to your page which makes it more trustworthy in google's eyes.

Things you should do:
-Encourage people to leave reviews
-Work with writers to have your product featured on their site
-Work with other soapmakers in a collaboration effort
-Have a soaping blog! Every blog post helps you look more and more reputable.. If you mention something in today's blog that you wrote about in yesterday's blog you should also provide a link to that!

I know plenty about SEO but I don't claim to be an expert.. Based off what I've heard it can take 6-8 weeks of putting out quality content before you start to see top search engine rankings.


Things you shouldn't do:

Buy backlinks from a site like fiverr. Buying links will never be quality and will hurt your google search ranking..

Hope this helps!


----------



## amd (Mar 23, 2018)

The other thing that I would do is purchase your website name. (It's fairly inexpensive, I get mine for $12/year from Google domains) Even if you don't have a website now, that's ok. A lot of people when naming their business will consider what their website would be, and if that website is already taken. For example, my business is A Misty Dimness Soap which is quite long, so I knew I would want to use a shorter website name: amdsoap.com, so the first thing I did was check to see if it was available. 

Doesn't really help the google thing for FB, but might save you some heartache in the future.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 23, 2018)

sappington said:


> Hi Lin! Facebooks views will NOT help your google ranking.. What helps your SEO(search engine optimization, aka google searches) is having backlinks on other pages. Backlinks are when someone links to your page which makes it more trustworthy in google's eyes.!



Can you explain more about backlinks for webpages? 
It’s not when I link one page to another? 
Is it when you get someone to advertise on your site?


----------



## sappington (Mar 23, 2018)

It doesn't have to be direct advertising but it can be.. Say for example you have this awesome soap recipe..

"Linda" comes across it and decides she wants to write a blog post about it.. Whenever she links to your site, it establishes credibility for your site..

The easiest way to get backlinks is to provide quality content that people want to share


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 24, 2018)

@sappington   So, if someone writes a 'reply' to a blog posting and puts in their link, would that be the same ?  I have seen people do that and wondered why when sometimes it wasnot even relevant to the reply .

What if other people in FB post a link to your FB on their timeline, is that also the same ?

BTW, thanks for using my name in " "  hahahahaha I thought that was funny !

GREAT info you provided too !!! TY !!


----------



## Misschief (Mar 24, 2018)

amd said:


> The other thing that I would do is purchase your website name. (It's fairly inexpensive, I get mine for $12/year from Google domains) Even if you don't have a website now, that's ok. A lot of people when naming their business will consider what their website would be, and if that website is already taken. For example, my business is A Misty Dimness Soap which is quite long, so I knew I would want to use a shorter website name: amdsoap.com, so the first thing I did was check to see if it was available.
> 
> Doesn't really help the google thing for FB, but might save you some heartache in the future.



Thank you for this, amd. I now have my own domain and got it on the first try. Here, in Canada, it's $17 per year.


----------



## shaz (Mar 24, 2018)

You want to tag all your content with relevant and most popular tags that people search the most. 
For example #soap #smallbusiness #natural #homemade #canada or whereever you are in the world which narrows it down to your area or country etc. 

The more content you have, the more tags you can have and thus increasing the number of visits to your site. 
If you go to peopleperhour.com you can find people who can provide SEO and get you on the first page of google for a decent price.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Thank you for this, amd. I now have my own domain and got it on the first try. Here, in Canada, it's $17 per year.



You can easily set up a webpage for free with Wix and link it to Facebook. You can get just about all the added extras that wix charges for for free by searching the net - eg: google have free web visit counters.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 24, 2018)

Not sure if its the same everywhere but we always know when a business has a wix website as its takes longer to load than any other and they also have a tendency to have off page URLs. Nothing wrong with WIX, they are so easy to set up just bear in mind all the features


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Weebly. With my own domain.  Works great. Linked on Facebook.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 24, 2018)

@shunt2011 How much is Weebly?

I am so glad I started this post.  Now I can think even further.  next is to look at web domains


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use the free web there. I just linked my address so I don’t have to use .weebley.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 24, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I use the free web there. I just linked my address so I don’t have to use .weebley.


Ahh I see, TY

Well I just bought a Domain name that is the same for $1.17/year (1&1 ) .  Some day I will get a website and link them all 

Thanks for the information.


In another month i will be able to post on the Business section and will post what is working and not working and what website host I choose


----------



## amd (Mar 26, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I use the free web there. I just linked my address so I don’t have to use .weebley.



How do you do that and take online orders? I'm trying to figure out a good design on Weebly to rollover to my domain. I currently use the generic Square Register store which I don't like. (Clarify: I love the register feature, I just don't like the setup for online store.) It looks like in order to list products and take payments I have to upgrade to a Business option.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2018)

amd said:


> How do you do that and take online orders? I'm trying to figure out a good design on Weebly to rollover to my domain. I currently use the generic Square Register store which I don't like. (Clarify: I love the register feature, I just don't like the setup for online store.) It looks like in order to list products and take payments I have to upgrade to a Business option.



I didn't have to do that at all.  Though I've had the site for quite a few years maybe things changed.  I've only ever paid for my domain registration.    I tried Square recently and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 26, 2018)

Amd, take it from me. Don't use that square site. It sucks. Great for accepting payments though. I use wix, I know someone said it loads slow, but you can change the default settings to speed things up. You can take a look to gauge if that's what you want. I'm using just basic wix features for now. So far I'm ok, not that I have much to compare to coming from square. Earthlykisses.com so you can see and example of wix.


----------



## amd (Mar 26, 2018)

I've been using the square market for almost 3 years. The only two problems I have with it is 1) when customers are shopping on mobile devices, they struggle to figure out how to switch from "shipping" to "pickup" and 2) The website is a 1 page deal so there is no way for me to interact with customers, if I want to "Feature" a product on my instagram, Pinterest, or FB there is no way to link that individual product. Otherwise it has been great for me.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 26, 2018)

You can’t get a weebly shop for free anymore.
Wix is a lot cheaper than weebly and wix has 50% off specials all the time so wait until one comes up.  An annual plan is much cheaper than a monthly plan. The free wix has wix adds so if you want your domain name and no adds you have to go to the combo plan but you should get that for $4 a month on special.

Wix gives you $10 towards your domain name even if you use godaddy so set up your wix before you buy your domain name.
Go daddy has specials on domain names too.

Wix has a really easy mobile setup. So your site works on the computer and on mobiles.

Research only: if you use 
https://www.ecwid.com/
As a shopping cart it is a lot cheaper than the wix store. Use the wix combo plan and add Ecwid.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am not selling off a web page yet, some day.
I don't have an i-Phone but heard that the SQ was a bit odd, but simple to just add on your phone and swipe.

I thought you had to ADD a separate check out thing.
I remember on the Dish they were talking about it, maybe I can find it and let you know... unless you are on the Dish too


----------



## sappington (Mar 26, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> @sappington   So, if someone writes a 'reply' to a blog posting and puts in their link, would that be the same ?  I have seen people do that and wondered why when sometimes it wasnot even relevant to the reply .
> 
> What if other people in FB post a link to your FB on their timeline, is that also the same ?
> 
> ...



Didn't even notice I used your name, must have been subliminal!

Not sure about the fb part but it definitely helps you get organic traffic!

I'm posting a completely unrelated picture here of this baseball writer that I follow a lot.. I've noticed in his writings that he links EXTENSIVELY. This is what I'm referring to as backlinks..



Lin19687 said:


> I am not selling off a web page yet, some day.
> I don't have an i-Phone but heard that the SQ was a bit odd, but simple to just add on your phone and swipe.
> 
> I thought you had to ADD a separate check out thing.
> I remember on the Dish they were talking about it, maybe I can find it and let you know... unless you are on the Dish too



 I see a lot of different opinions on here but the site that I recommend is shopify!


----------

